# [i3] Fermer les fenêtres (résolu)

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je tourne sur i3 depuis quelques semaines maintenant, et franchement c'est une tuerie !!! J'ai eu un peu de mal à me refaire mes raccourcis, mais maintenant c'est génial.

Il y a cependant une chose que je ne pige pas. Pour fermer une fenêtre (la killer en fait), il est indiqué dans la doc qu'il faut taper mod+shift+q

or sur un clavier français (en tout cas le mien), ce raccourci ne fonctionne pas. par contre si je remplace le q par le a, ça marche.

J'ai essayé de l'ajouter dans mon fichier de config, mais rien n'y fait. Y a t il une subtilité pour le faire fonctionner comme il devrait ?

----------

## truc

Ce n'est pas mon raccourci par défaut, mais je viens d'essayer d'ajouter 

```
bindsym $mod+shift+q kill
```

 à ma conf et ça marche convenablement après un reload, je ne vois donc aucune subtilité!

 :Confused: 

----------

## zerros

arrrrrrggggg j'avais un . dans ma ligne:

.bindsym $mod+shift+Q kill

Le truc à la c** quoi.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

